# Folha de Pagamento



## Urbanetz

Olá! Alguém poderia informar como se traduz Folha de Pagamento para o castelhano? Obrigada


----------



## apuquipa

Wrong forum! This is the Spanish-English foum.

Estás en el foro de Español- Inglés.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Urbanetz!

De acordo com o dicionário que fica no alto da página do fórum, folha de pagamento é *nómina.* De qualquer modo, é bom esperar o pessoal nativo, ou não, para confirmar!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Urbanetz!
> 
> De acordo com o dicionário que fica no alto da página do fórum, folha de pagamento é *nómina.* De qualquer modo, é bom esperar o pessoal nativo, ou não, para confirmar!


Además de nómina, yo aprendi como Rol de Pagos.


----------



## Brabol

Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Urbanetz!
> 
> De acordo com o dicionário que fica no alto da página do fórum, folha de pagamento é *nómina.* De qualquer modo, é bom esperar o pessoal nativo, ou não, para confirmar!


 
É *nómina* mesmo. *Rol de pagos* deve estar correto, mas nunca a vi ser usada.


----------



## Urbanetz

Obrigada a todos pela ajuda!

E o Sistema informático de Folha de Pagamento se diz Sistema Nómina?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Urbanetz said:


> E o Sistema informático de Folha de Pagamento se diz Sistema Nómina?


Repito, yo aprendí como Sistema de Rol de Pagos.


----------



## Urbanetz

Ricardo Obrigada pela informaçao!


----------



## Vanda

Urbanetz, se você fizer uma busca na internet, verá que sistema de nómina é usado. (não deixe de olhar o _link _que coloquei)


Aqui por exemplo, tem várias explicações sobre um determinado _sistema de nómina._


----------



## Urbanetz

Vanda, muito obrigada pela informaçao!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Urbanetz, se você fizer uma busca na internet, verá que sistema de nómina é usado. (não deixe de olhar o _link _que coloquei)
> 
> 
> Aqui por exemplo, tem várias explicações sobre um determinado _sistema de nómina._



Longe de mim querer confundir ou discutir qual é o mais certo. Mas, devo pelo menos, dar uma explicação. Como meu aprendizado foi no Equador, também fiz uma busca no Google e veja aqui o resultado. Todos eles do Equador. 
Mas, devo esclarecer que também ouvi Sistema de Nómina, portanto a conclusão a que chego é que deve utilizar este último como a melhor tradução, pois é de longe a mais usada pelos países de fala hispana (pelo menos a quantidade de páginas do Google foi bem maior).


----------



## Cosmic

Una inolvidable canción de Serrat -me pongo de pie al nombrarlo - dice ...
Ud. que es un hombre práctico , ejecutivo de película
 ......
y consta en más de una nómina...


----------



## Vanda

Sim Ricardo, desde o início percebi isto, que, como sempre acontece com o português dos dois lados, isto é, mudamos certas designações, imaginei que o _nómina_ fosse característico de um maior número de países _hispanohablantes_.


----------



## Urbanetz

É verdade, creio que a melhor traduçao é Sistema de Nómina. Obrigada a todos pela atençao!


----------



## Amarello

Urbanetz said:


> Olá! Alguém poderia informar como se traduz Folha de Pagamento para o castelhano? Obrigada


 
Hola Urbanetz:

En un diccionario port-inglés, encontré "payroll", es decir nómina, planilla, masa salarial.  Espero te sirva.

Saludos y boas festas,

Amarello


----------

